# I cant tell if im being used



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay so i invited over some friends a while ago and it still replays in my head. This one "friend" ill call friend1 I invited over i felt like he was just completely fake. He talked a lot with me and we laughed and talked a lot and everything went well. But **** i feel like he was fake and was using me just to swim at my house. The reason is that in front of me he invited my two other friends to his house next week except for me. In front of me. I dont like to be the nosy guy nor do i wanna joke around and say "thanks for the invite" but he seriously just pissed me off and bothered me in my head. Like wtf why didnt he invite me? I invited him over i fed him i bought a lot of **** for that day and i dont get a ****ing invite.
And then when he was leaving with friend 2, friend 2 says "hey ill see you at friend 1's house" and then friend 1 laughs and says "what are you talking about? How is he gonna come if i didnt give him a day to come" and then they said bye and left. So now i dont know if i should be super ****ing pissed or if i should be depressed but i just dont feel normal i feel different in my head like as if i just got played. I cant believe people and people always look at me weird when i tell them i dont trust anybody. **** this world ive had it. I dont wanna go to college its just more fake people.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow. I would pretty much cut off contact with the lot of them. At least the guy who was being a prick, anyway.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Wow. I would pretty much cut off contact with the lot of them. At least the guy who was being a prick, anyway.


I try but the others are friends with him too so its hard to not always include him in everything but i dont know i just cant believe it.


----------



## RenegadeSam (Mar 28, 2013)

I would slowly cut him off, there are a lot of fake people out there so be careful.
Sadly it does seem like he is using you, I don't see why he couldn't invite you since you invited him and showed him some good hospitality. You begin to see who your "friends" are in situations like those, and to openly disregard you once he has finished had his fun with your place, shows the little to no respect he has for you, and was just playing the game to get what he wants.

I going to assume some things just for the sake of this advice, don't really invite or cater for anyone you hardly know, make sure this person is truly a friend and if this person invites you to places then go ahead and invite them back.
And please don't sacrifice college because of these fake morons, we are going to meet a ton of fake people in this life, you just gotta to know how to deal with them.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

RenegadeSam said:


> I would slowly cut him off, there are a lot of fake people out there so be careful.
> Sadly it does seem like he is using you, I don't see why he couldn't invite you since you invited him and showed him some good hospitality. You begin to see who your "friends" are in situations like those, and to openly disregard you once he has finished had his fun with your place, shows the little to no respect he has for you, and was just playing the game to get what he wants.
> 
> I going to assume some things just for the sake of this advice, don't really invite or cater for anyone you hardly know, make sure this person is truly a friend and if this person invites you to places then go ahead and invite them back.
> And please don't sacrifice college because of these fake morons, we are going to meet a ton of fake people in this life, you just gotta to know how to deal with them.


I never really liked the guy i only invited him because he's friends with the other guys i hang out with and because he invited me over a while ago. But hes done this before where he would invite everyone but me. So yeah thats my plan just like you said slowly cut him off. I want something to say though. Next time i invite over people their definitely gonna ask why i didnt invite him. What should i tell them? He didnt invite me last time? I want something mature but really snappy and shows them i wont let anyone disrespect me at my house.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry I cant help you but he sounds horrible. I hope you go to college and meet genuine. nice friends. If one of my friends got left out I would say " why is he/she not invited. If you dont want him/her to come then im not coming either."
None of them sound very nice hopefully there will be more mature people in college


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

losteternal said:


> Sorry I cant help you but he sounds horrible. I hope you go to college and meet genuine. nice friends. If one of my friends got left out I would say " why is he/she not invited. If you dont want him/her to come then im not coming either."
> None of them sound very nice hopefully there will be more mature people in college


Yeah your completely correct but i think the others didnt know i wasnt even invited because he was so open when he invited them i think they assumed i was invited anyway i didnt say anything to him because i dont wanna seem desperate for an invite. One of them left early so he never found out i wasnt invited and the other didnt find out until they were leaving together carpooling and they really had to go. Im still pissed today and im usually never pissed this long. To be honest im only pissed because of how disrespectful that was i dont give two ****s about the invite. All i wanna do is re invite everyone in front of him and see if he dares ask where his invite is so i could shove it down his ***.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I dont blame you I would do the same. I hope you get to tell him to **** himself.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Just don't deal with those guys. They do not sound good.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

losteternal said:


> I dont blame you I would do the same. I hope you get to tell him to **** himself.


Yeah im gonna do exactly what he did with me im gonna politely tell him i dont want him in my house but hes more than welcome to **** himself.


eveningbat said:


> Just don't deal with those guys. They do not sound good.


I dont wanna but i feel their just stepping stones because you have to have acquaintances to meet others you know? Like if i stop then thats probably the end of my social life i just wanna keep it up and running till i get away from them. Im not gonna let the same kid use me again and if anyone else tries i will call them out on it.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

That's some bull****, dude. You don't need that fool.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I dont wanna but i feel their just stepping stones because you have to have acquaintances to meet others you know? Like if i stop then thats probably the end of my social life i just wanna keep it up and running till i get away from them. Im not gonna let the same kid use me again and if anyone else tries i will call them out on it.


Branch off quick before you have to deal with more **** from that d***. But don't be too rash in calling out people when you feel you're being used because it doesn't end well. Just leave them be and do your own thing. You don't need to waste your time and words on fools.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

That's some bull****.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> All i wanna do is re invite everyone in front of him and see if he dares ask where his invite is so i could shove it down his ***.


You should do that and if he asks just say 'well you always invite people to things and don't invite me, so why should i include you?' Your other friends are ok are they? Just don't focus on the one cock, just try and not have anything to do with him as best you can if he's part of your circle of friends.
Life's too short to be spent wasting time with dicks like that.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

omofca said:


> That's some bull****, dude. You don't need that fool.


Yeah **** him ive never been pissed this long before.


QuitSweatinMe said:


> Branch off quick before you have to deal with more **** from that d***. But don't be too rash in calling out people when you feel you're being used because it doesn't end well. Just leave them be and do your own thing. You don't need to waste your time and words on fools.


Yeah your completely correct i didnt thoroughly think that. But yeah your correct because they can turn the tables and say im a bad friend for thinking that and they could come up with a million other things. 


ChuckBrown said:


> That's some bull****.


Yup


bottleofblues said:


> You should do that and if he asks just say 'well you always invite people to things and don't invite me, so why should i include you?' Your other friends are ok are they? Just don't focus on the one cock, just try and not have anything to do with him as best you can if he's part of your circle of friends.
> Life's too short to be spent wasting time with dicks like that.


Yeah that's exactly what im gonna do im tired of this *** he was pretty rude at my house too i just remembered how when i was ordering food i asked the guy he was talking with what i should order because no one was really being helpful as to what i should order so as the guy started talking to me he looked at him and said "hey were talking its rude for you to just turn around and talk to someone else" and then the guy said "he's asking what to order" and he just says "i dont care thats rude you were talking to me" so he says "well its rude to just ignore him" and the guy who didnt invite me simply says "no its not we were talking first". 
I know i interrupted but im ordering him ****ing food he could have a little respect and relax a bit be polite it wasnt necessary to say what he said. I know its not a big deal but him not inviting me pissed me off but remembering this little thing really pissed me the **** off. The guy does this a lot he'll be rude to people but he'll do it in sort of a polite way so if he is called out he can say hes "just kidding". Like he'll call you a ***** and curse you out and talk about you but with a smile on his face so if you say anything he can say he's kidding. And what pisses me off is ive watched him do it to other people and after he's done he goes and brags about how rude he was. Like he'll "joke" with a girl and tell her shes a fat ***** then he'll go around and tell everyone "i just called that girl a fat ***** and she didnt say anything about it".


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

He sounds like a right arsehole. I hate sly people. Make sure you have a big smile on your face when you tell him where to go .


----------



## cerebralvortex (Aug 21, 2013)

That guy sounds like a major *******, entitled prick imo. Tell him where to go and theres no way he needs to be incl in your fun.

You're just not invited dude go **** yourself ;-)


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

losteternal said:


> He sounds like a right arsehole. I hate sly people. Make sure you have a big smile on your face when you tell him where to go .


Yeah i know i HATE THEM i would rather deal with a person who expresses what they feel instead of acting all sly. It pisses me off even more.


cerebralvortex said:


> That guy sounds like a major *******, entitled prick imo. Tell him where to go and theres no way he needs to be incl in your fun.
> 
> You're just not invited dude go **** yourself ;-)


Yeah thats exactly what im gonna do and whats funny is he's actually very sensitive but my friend started hanging out with him a lot only because he lets him smoke at his house so that's the reason he acts like this before he met any of us he was a little ***** who was afraid of everyone. The problem is though my friend who uses him to smoke won't admit it because he knows we'll tell him he uses lots of people thats why hes also on my dont trust list but hes polite so i still keep him around and he actually invites me back.


----------



## cerebralvortex (Aug 21, 2013)

To be sensitive and that obnoxious, strange combo!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of people use each other these days even to get free rides. This retard was using my sister just to get rides. I even told my sister if she even notices that. Now that she does.. we don't even hang out with her anymore and then there was this dumb b**** who labeled me as her "best friend" yet every time we go out, she makes my sister and I spend money on her just because of the fact that we have jobs and she doesn't. Now that she can't get anything for free because we've been noticing her behavior.. she decides to treat us like a b****. People these days are ungrateful little ***holes. There is no such thing as a friend to me. Another person uses me because she is bored. Yada yada yada.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

cerebralvortex said:


> To be sensitive and that obnoxious, strange combo!


Yeah i know it took me a while to get it!


Paloma M said:


> A lot of people use each other these days even to get free rides. This retard was using my sister just to get rides. I even told my sister if she even notices that. Now that she does.. we don't even hang out with her anymore and then there was this dumb b**** who labeled me as her "best friend" yet every time we go out, she makes my sister and I spend money on her just because of the fact that we have jobs and she doesn't. Now that she can't get anything for free because we've been noticing her behavior.. she decides to treat us like a b****. People these days are ungrateful little ***holes. There is no such thing as a friend to me. Another person uses me because she is bored. Yada yada yada.


I hate seeing people use other people its good you explained it to your sister and saved her the trouble of finding out herself after months. And its good you got rid of that ***** who labeled you as best friend just to buy her ****, that really pisses me off people try that with me because my parents are financially well but im a cheap guy so that usaully stops them in their tracks. Yeah i agree i cant even trust anybody at all even my best friend ive know for 13 years. I hate this I literally can't trust anybody not even my parents. When i told my mom of my anxiety the first thing she did is call this kid in my school's mom and tell her and then he found out and everyone. It pisses me off you cant trust anybody these days even my siblings will turn on me one day my oldest sibling is even starting to turn ive seen her whispering to her friends everytime i pass by and then they all laugh loudly but i ignore it.


----------



## cerebralvortex (Aug 21, 2013)

You should call the older sibling out, I've found that sometimes shuts people the hell up permanently. Your family should support and protect you, I think so anyway even though my family doesnt either with the exception of my Mom.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

That guy is an a-hole and not your friend. I'd be raging bull mad.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

cerebralvortex said:


> You should call the older sibling out, I've found that sometimes shuts people the hell up permanently. Your family should support and protect you, I think so anyway even though my family doesnt either with the exception of my Mom.


I like to strike later i dont like making scenes and stuff and im not 100% sure if that sibling was talking about me but it really really looked like it but if i did cause a scene it would be embarassing and the sibling would simply deny everything. And yeah i guess my family is supportive they told me no matter what they are more than willing to pay for the treatment so when i grow up i cant say "my family didnt let me get proper treatment" but im just still mad how my mom called that lady right away and tried to deny it later. Im still mad about that and i wont forget about it.


FunkyFedoras said:


> That guy is an a-hole and not your friend. I'd be raging bull mad.


Yeah im still mad. I was telling my real friend who was invited and he agreed hes a ****** and he ended up talking to the kid and the kid tried calling me the last minute trying to get me to come to his house but i ignored his call and my friend canceled on him too only the other showed up (the one that uses him because he lets him smoke).


----------

